# School Calender



## CaseyUtd (Apr 26, 2014)

I'll be starting a new job in Beijing, at a high school after the summer

i cant seem to find a standard school calender. Trying to work out when students are off during the winter and summer holidays

any one know the exact dates they are usually off for the school holidays?

Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The school year is divided into two terms. Starting SEPTEMBER 1st for the first one The second starting MARCH 1st. So the y ear is basically cut in half. The summer holidays generally start around July 1st and last two months.

The winter school holidays cuts the school year in half and lasts for approximately one month, it willthe Spring Festival which last for 15 days!!!! 

Term times vary across the country which can m mean that some rural areas might alter term times to fit with the farming communities and their harvesting. 

It is worthwhile noting that school holidays are often integrated with weekends and the actual dates may vary slightly. One day holidays become three (including the weekend), and the three-day National Day holiday with a weekend on either side becomes seven break

Chinese New Year which varies from year to year as far as g the date is concerned, is very important in the Chinese calendar.


----------

